# [solved] Nvidia vs. Xorg vs. me :(

## smiler.se

I have a problem with the nvidia module fscking my computer, X dies except for the mousepointer after about 10-30 mins, usually when using a webbrowser or switching desktop. If I kill X (by logging in remote, the local keyboard is dead) the system hardlocks.

I find the following in my dmesg:

```
Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:167

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind Call Trace:

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c026e268>] pci_find_subsys+0xe8/0xf0

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c026e29f>] pci_find_device+0x2f/0x40

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c026e0a8>] pci_find_slot+0x28/0x50

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e2356127>] os_pci_init_handle+0x35/0x62 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e23689ef>] __nvsym00057+0x1f/0x24 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e2478f48>] __nvsym04875+0xf8/0x170 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e23fba2d>] __nvsym03749+0x41/0xbc [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e2478d1a>] __nvsym00780+0x21a/0x224 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e23fc3d4>] __nvsym03741+0x74/0x88 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e23fb39a>] __nvsym03751+0x5a2/0x8a4 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c01067bd>] setup_frame+0xed/0x1f0

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e243f973>] __nvsym00688+0x1e3/0x338 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e236b0f9>] __nvsym00827+0xd/0x1c [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<e236c794>] rm_isr_bh+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c011e876>] tasklet_action+0x46/0x70

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c011e690>] do_softirq+0x90/0xa0

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c0108ced>] do_IRQ+0xfd/0x130

Apr 24 23:45:33 solarwind [<c0107108>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

```

Note that it's always repeated twice.

According to google its only a warning about calling pci_find_subsys() but in this case it seems to be a problem.

Ive tried to use NVAgp instead of kernel AGPGart and I have also tried different versions of the kernel (currently gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5) and nvidia modules.

Hardware:

Asus A7V266 mobo

Athlon Tbird 1.4ghz @ 1050mhz (to avoid overheating problems)

512Mb of perfectly tested ram

nvidia gf4 mx

----------

## ariejan

Did you load the correct modules in xorg.conf? I have both a GF 4 Ti and a GF FX5200 running with Xorg and the nvidia drivers.

----------

## smiler.se

I only have one module to load (nvidia.ko)

----------

## ariejan

Do you load 'glx' too? Check the NVidia docs for more info on this.

----------

## smiler.se

Yes. I dont have *any* problems to get it to run, just getting it stable.

----------

## noodle

Hi,

I've got the same message, its very odd..

Every once in a while X freezes up and starts eating all of my CPU. The pc keeps responding though I can log in with ssh.

My config is:

k6-2 450

ASUS P5A mobo

GeForce 2 mx4

gentoo-dev 2.6.5-r1 kernel with Reddeman6 patchset applied

And of course a Reiser4 filesystem.

----------

## smiler.se

I yet havent found any satisfying solution of this problem  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## noodle

I think I've fixed it by switching of 

```

Processor type and features -->

                     [ ] Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

in my kernel configuration.

I'd noticed that it says in the help of this item that it will probably break binary only modules. Which I think is what the nvidia module is.

I'm not really sure yet. But xorg continued to work for two hours after I re-compiled the kernel and rebooted. Which is way longer than before. 

Hope it helpes.

Grtz,

Noodle

----------

## smiler.se

Ive never had that value set Im afraid  :Sad: 

----------

## ahood

I also have the same problem.  If I use the nvidia drivers it locks X after about 30min and I have to reboot.  Works fine when I use the "nv" driver instead of"nvidia" driver.

I have tried recompiling my kernel, re-emerging the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel, and different versions of the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel.  Nothing works.

I use kernel 2.6.5-r1gentoo-dev-sources

geforce 4 mx440

----------

## drhirsch

try 

```
Option "NvAGP" "0"
```

in your XF86Config.

try running you tbird with an integer clock multiplier (10 oder 11 instead of 10.5).

----------

## smiler.se

Hmm.. gonna try change my multiplier settings  :Smile: 

----------

## smiler.se

So far so good (knock on wood)! Running by tbird at 1000mhz (10.0 * 100/33)

Thanks for the tip!

----------

